# View From The Cab



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This current perspective is from Illinois and Pennsylania.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/farm-life/article/2016/05/02/farms-buzzing-bees-planting


----------

